# 110 setup log



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

First pic is of the MTS and décor being placed second is of the finished product. I'm noticing some discoloration in the leaves of the small plant almost becoming see through not sure if its the light or what.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

That's call melting. Some plants like swords do that but if the root ball is healthy and they get the nutrients they need, new leaves will sprout


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Great news hopefully they will.... What light fixture is recommended for a 110 that is 24" high


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

redthumb said:


> Great news hopefully they will.... What light fixture is recommended for a 110 that is 24" high


depends on what type of lighting you are wanting, low,medium, or high light. I would go with a 2-4 bulb t5 ho with 6,000k gisemann mid day bulbs. (can be bought at fish gallery in dallas).


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

I just bought a coralife 6,000 k t5ho from fish gallery and getting out the car broke it :'( so mad


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

redthumb said:


> I just bought a coralife 6,000 k t5ho from fish gallery and getting out the car broke it :'( so mad


I am so sorry!


----------

